# Horsey Dreams of a retired jumper...



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

She doesn't jump anymore... but when she goes to sleep, she's a 3 day eventer....
(this is my interpretation and i'm sticking to it!)


----------



## Fraido (Nov 26, 2014)

Lol, super cute.;3


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Awwww, proof that horses do dream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Windover Farms (Aug 16, 2015)

:loveshower: So adorable.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Give her a blue ribbon and a carrot from me, please.


----------

